# Contact



## ndap (Mar 19, 2011)

Has anyone here gotten a hedgie from jerseyhedgehogs or been in contact with them recently? I'm trying to get a hedgehog here in central New Jersey but they won't contact me back


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been having the same problem that you have. It took them 2 weeks once for a reply. :? I have been trying to get a hedgie from them for about 3 months now. Good Luck and just wanted to let you know your not the only person having a problem.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Would be so nice if there was a GOOD breeder list somewhere to help people looking for a healthy social hog.


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

I completly agree larry! Why dont you start one


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgehog3333 said:


> I completly agree larry! Why dont you start one


Actually me and my good friend Susan has talked about making a simple site with a list of active breeders that do things right. I can do up to 16(i think it is) websites on my weebly account,right now I only have two so plenty of room for more. All we have to do is get a domain name and start spreading the word. The HBA has a good list but alot of good breeders are not members for whatever reason so they are not listed. HHC gets more hits than any other hedgie site around would be awesome if the list here was redone.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Go for it Larry!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah I agree the list should be re-done or a new list made. I'm a new breeder from British Columbia and I've tried contacting other BC breeders and there are a lot of broken links and out dated material.

I've recently been trying to get on the breeders list. I hope I do. I'm very active with my website. Constantly updating and check emails everyday. People that have contacted me are impressed with the quick service, which I feel is very important if you want people to stay interested in you. It's very frustrating waiting for an e-mail, especially when it can be so urgent.

-Vanessa


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

HappyHedgies said:


> I've recently been trying to get on the breeders list. I hope I do.


Good luck :lol: i've been trying for nearly two years.  
We bought the domain name today so hopefully we'll have it up and running soon,more details to come.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW! 2 years really?? What do you have to prove that you are a qualified good breeder?

I've seen some websites and breeder pages and just have barely any information at all about who they are and what they do. Sort of sketchy to me.

Keep me updated on your progess, I'm definitely interested


----------



## LittleCaro (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm definitely interested too! It would be nice and helping to have a breeder list who's update!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hope to have breeders from the usa,canada and europe.  Each breeder will have a banner/pic link to their sites and a short description of their operation. Breeders will be required to have a link to the listings on their website to get listed.


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yay! My suggestion worked! Finnaly a good updated listing to come! Hooray! Thanks Larry!


----------



## ndap (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of any active breeders in and around New Jersey? If not is anyone capable of shipping a hedgie for a fairly low price to New Jersey, although that may be too much to ask because of costs


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's great news Larry  It is really frustrating with outdated links here and will be great to have that resource, thank you.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

LarryT said:


> Hope to have breeders from the usa,canada and europe.  Each breeder will have a banner/pic link to their sites and a short description of their operation. Breeders will be required to have a link to the listings on their website to get listed.


Awesome Larry thats pretty exciting! Will we have to fill out an application to get on this list or do you just look over everyones web pages and choose who sees fit? Just because earlier you had limited space. Its good you are doing this for usa canada and europe..just all around great updated sites.


----------

